
Tinycoin: A small, horrible cryptocurrency in Python for educational purposes - MrXOR
https://github.com/JeremyRubin/tinycoin
======
westurner
The 'dumbcoin' jupyter notebook is also a good reference: "Dumbcoin - An
educational python implementation of a bitcoin-like blockchain"
[https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/julienr/ipynb_playground...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/julienr/ipynb_playground/blob/master/bitcoin/dumbcoin/dumbcoin.ipynb)

